
Dinosaur egg treasure trove found in Japan - Mz
http://bgr.com/2015/07/14/dinosaur-egg-treasure-trove-found-in-japan/
======
dzdt
They mention dinosaur eggs in the 1-5oz size range. For comparison, a grocery-
store chicken egg is typically 2-2.5oz; an ostrich egg is about 48oz.

